# Y'a quoi dans le petit trou ? ;-)



## Sebang (15 Janvier 2003)

(ceux qui ont vu un double sens à mon titre et qui sont venus là que pour ça sont de petits pervers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 )

Y'en a qui vont me trouver obsédé (décidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec ça, mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'il y a dans le "petit trou" avec le cadenas "K" (Kensington je présume ?) à gauche de la prise modem sur la gauche de nos iBook.
J'ai pas trouvé de photos où l'on puisse voir exactement ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur et ça me préoccupe de voir un truc que je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il y a dedans sur mon nibook.

Si je pose la question, c'est pour savoir si on peut accrocher un truc à nos ordis par le biais de cette ouverture (genre straps de téléphones portables) ou si il n'y a vraiment rien à l'intérieur qui permette celà.

Merci pour les réponses éventuelles !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2003)

Je suis juste venu parce que je suis un pervers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je sais juste que le petit trou sert à fixé l'iBook sur une table ou un présentoire lors de salon par exemple.
Ce qu'il y a exactement dedans, c'est comme pour tous les petits trous, il vaut mieux ne pas le savoir...


----------



## maousse (15 Janvier 2003)

C'est pour mettre le cable antivol autour du feu rouge quand tu vas acheter ton pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde sait que les ibooks sont interdits dans les boulangeries....enfin !


----------



## Sebang (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * C'est pour mettre le cable antivol autour du feu rouge quand tu vas acheter ton pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde sait que les ibooks sont interdits dans les boulangeries...enfin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, mais ça m'aide pas à savoir ce qu'il y a dedans. Le coup du cadeans Kensington, je m'en doutais fortement mais...
Au fait d'ailleurs, y'en a beaucoup des tables avec un trou comme ça exprès pour faire passer le câble de l'antivol ? J'en ai pas vu beaucoup jusqu'à présent ! (en même temps, je suis jamais allé dans une salle de conférence digne de ce nom alors bon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## olivier.audy (15 Janvier 2003)

Il a pas l'air bien solide ce cable une bonne pince et à moi le PC noir.


----------



## cham (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier.audy:</font><hr /> * Il a pas l'air bien solide ce cable une bonne pince et à moi le PC noir.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas pas acheter une pince pour cette m****... ?


----------



## Yip (16 Janvier 2003)

J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous ... (air connu)

Je suis venu car je suis obsédé aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(on va d'ailleurs finir je crois par tous jeter un oeil sur ce thread, il faudra compter le nombre de lectures et le nombre d'intervenants pour savoir combien il y en a qui ont honte et qui osent pas parler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Au risque de répéter ce qui a déjà été dit, crois nous, il vaut mieux ne pas savoir ce qu'il y a dans les p'tits trous. Mon métier c'est de creuser des trous pour les reboucher aussitôt, et des fois, je regrette d'avoir vu ce qu'il y a dans certains...


----------



## Sebang (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *(on va d'ailleurs finir je crois par tous jeter un oeil sur ce thread, il faudra compter le nombre de lectures et le nombre d'intervenants pour savoir combien il y en a qui ont honte et qui osent pas parler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, et on fera un pourcentage du nombre de réponses par rapport au nombre de visite. Pour l'instant, à vue de nez, il est pas si mal placé que ça. Quoique 100 visites pour 7 réponses, c'est pas la forme non plus, y'en a qui se cache ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais alléééeuhhh ! Dis moi monsieur c'est quoi qu'il y a dans le petit trou de l'iBook ?


----------



## PowerBookophile (17 Janvier 2003)

Fatalement, un sujet comme ça, je ne pouvais pas passer à côté. Du coup, je me suis surpris à essayer de regarder à l'intérieur du petit trou, mais je n'ai pas assez de lumière, je vois rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma profession aussi, c'est de parfois percer des trous pour ensuite les reboucher et franchement, des fois, vaudrait mieux ne pas savoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, à votre avis, qu'est-ce q'y a dans ce petit trou ?


----------



## danar (17 Janvier 2003)

C'est la part du mystère inhérente à tout objet.... meme quand c'est l'objet de nos désirs


----------



## Guicube (17 Janvier 2003)

qui est-ce qui a un endoscope !!!!! vite docteur !!!!!!


----------



## Jacen (17 Janvier 2003)

Pourquoi le ptit trou de mon powerbook est pas plus gros que les votres?! j'ai pourtant payé plus cher, ça sent l'arnaque ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A, par contre il est vrai que quand l est branché sur secteur il a une petite fente lumineuse


----------



## Yip (17 Janvier 2003)

LUMINEUSE  ? ! ? ! ? !


----------



## Jacen (17 Janvier 2003)

oui, orange quand il est pas au top de sa forme et qu'il recharge, vert quand il est prête à tout


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2003)

encore un qui s'est trompé de trou...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, un trou, en general et par definition c'est vide.
(TROU n.m (lat. traucum) I.1 Enfoncement, dépression, cavité, creux dans une surface.)
ce qui compte, c'est la qualité et la consistance de la surface qui englobe ce trou.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (18 Janvier 2003)

Je crois que tu t'ai trompé de trou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on parle de la petite fente ou tu me le cadenas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me fait rire tout seul j'arrête....


----------



## Sebang (22 Janvier 2003)

4 jours sans réponses ?
Personne ne connait le petit trou ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(promis j'arrête). 

PS Steeve : Tu t'es trompé de forum, on est sur un forum Mac ici.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Yip (22 Janvier 2003)

Bon, ce mercredi à 13 heures on en est à 17 contributions pour 253 visions. Ce qui fait 6,7% de réponses. Il y a donc présentement sur ces forums 93,3% d'obsédé(e)s refoulé(e)s, inassouvi(e)s et n'assumant pas leur état.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo aux autres.

Une autre question me taraude depuis quelques nuits : y a t-il quelque chose dans le petit trou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En effet, si c'est pour mettre un dispositif antivol, il n'est pas utile qu'il y ait quelque chose dedans.

Je n'ai pas de "port Kensington" sur mon iBook orange, donc je ne peux pas me pencher au bord du trou pour le scruter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





L'angoisse m'étreint, le mystère du trou de Sebang trouvera-t-il sa solution ?


----------



## Sebang (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *Une autre question me taraude depuis quelques nuits : y a t-il quelque chose dans le petit trou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben c'est également la question que je me pose. Promis, ce soir je me mets à 4 pattes et je regarde..........


----------



## Marcus (24 Janvier 2003)

ya quelqu'un qui a regardé dans ce fameux petit trou. Moi aussi je m'etais poser la question et maintenant je suis vraiment intrigué par ce trou. Ya quelqu'un qui a regardé dedans ?? MOi suis dans le noir et j'ai la fleme de rallumer la lumiere.
Ne serait-il pas la pour pouvoir faire sortir le génie lorsque l'on frotte 3 fois l'iBook ???
Enfin si quelqu'un a vu le pourquoi du comment qui est dans le petit trou, qu'il en fasse profiter la galerie..
Marcus


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2003)

il est fortement deconseillé de regarder dans ce petit trou, ca ferait sauter la garantie.


----------



## Marcus (28 Janvier 2003)

mais comment Apple pourrait voir que l'on a deja regarder dans ce petit trou ??
On pourrait donc supposer qu'il y a des capteurs dans ce "petit trou".

Vraiment intriguant cette histoire....
Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles...

Marcus


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2003)

par default, on te fat sauter la garantie, a toi de prouver que tu n'as pas regardé dans le petit trou, c'est la base du systeme judiciaire americain.


----------



## Sebang (28 Janvier 2003)

Oui mais alors, ceux qui ont changé le DD de leur iBook par exemple, ils ont pas regardé ce qu'il y avait dans le petit trou vu de l'intérieur ? 
(elle est un peu louche ma phrase).

N'empêche que j'ai essayé de regarder, ben on y voit rien. Pareil j'ai voulu y mettre un trombone ouvert, mais c'est pas rentré en entier...
Franchement je m'en suis voulu pour mon iBook... Lui mettre un trombone dans le petit trou, c'est pas cool...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * ...Lui mettre un trombone dans le petit trou, c'est pas cool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi,tu es un pervers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais prévenir S.P.I.


----------



## socrate (30 Janvier 2003)

Bin le pti trou, c'est pas dur ! c'est écrit dans le mode d'emploi de l'ibook !
Faut lire ! C'est le seul truc qui est pas traduit dans le manuel français : c'est écrit "attach a lock and cable to prevent  theft" . c'est clair non ?
Ca doit être le truc que tellement y sert à rien qui zon même pas osé le traduire en french ( c'est bien connu, les français sont cartésiens)
sans quoi, le mystère demeure....je veux bien y attacher un lock et un cable..mais après ?


----------



## Sebang (8 Février 2003)

Oulah ! J'avais pas vu que le sujet était parti déjà 2 pages plus bas !
Bon alors ce petit trou ??? Rien ?
Personne n'y a jamais rien mis à part un câble avec verrou ??


----------



## Yip (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Oulah ! J'avais pas vu que le sujet était parti déjà 2 pages plus bas !
Bon alors ce petit trou ??? Rien ?
Personne n'y a jamais rien mis à part un câble avec verrou ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


Ben non, rien !


Le mystère demeure, par Horus.


----------



## Fadasse (11 Février 2003)

C'est promis, dès qu'il arrive à la maison, je le questionne et le retourne dans tous les sens afin de percer son mystérieux trou


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FADASSE:</font><hr /> *  C'est promis, dès qu'il arrive à la maison, je le questionne et le retourne dans tous les sens afin de percer son mystérieux trou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 




* 

[/QUOTE]

faite gaffe avec de tel propos le modérateur risque de sevir


----------



## Fadasse (11 Février 2003)

<font color="blue"> Désolé, c'était un brin d'humour ... quelque peu osé il est vrai.
HONTE SUR MOI .... </font>


----------



## Yip (11 Février 2003)

Ah mystères de l'hymen
En ton nom tu ramène
Les folies de hommes au diapason
De ta lyre et sans raison
Tu inspires des oraisons
Pour celles qui comme Chimène
Un peu trop souvent la ramènent.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

a ces jeunes, bon vu qu'on est quelque part a l'ouest du sujet je ferme


----------



## Yip (11 Février 2003)

Scusez-moi je sors du bar.

Hips !


----------

